# High sexual desire-no option to share or relieve



## FromNeptune (Apr 22, 2008)

The Men's Clubhouse forum description says "Talk about life's dilemmas." I think I have exactly one of these 'life's dilemmas' and is made worse because at the moment I don't see an out or option for relief.

Even at my elderly age of 71 (next month 72), except for my weight and diabetes, I am in very good condition and have a very high desire for sexual intimacy. I am married and know that my wife desires sexual intimacy. However there are obstacles in the way of experiencing fullfilment of these desires: (1) relationship with my wife is very strained and likely beyond repair [we have not had sex in 15 years]; (2) I am morbid obese, i.e. BMI is greater than 30 and currently in a "war" and commitment on losing over 100 pounds; (3) have diabetes 2; (4) low testosterone but taking testosterone therpy daily.

A combination of all the above, I am unable to obtain an erection let alone maintain an erection. So I am unable to provide what my wife wants and needs and at same time not able to receive what I need, i.e. I am dead in the water without a paddle, rudder, motor, whatever. But at the same time I have this driving sexual desire within me daily-like when I was a teen ager.

I have been taking the testosterone therpy for several months and will see my primary physican next week for my annual physical-possibly he will have some suggestions. But in the meantime, my sexual desire is so strong but I have no way to experience relief and it is tough!!


----------



## mommyofthree (Jan 7, 2012)

I applaud you for trying to fix it. It says alot that you are working with a doctor and trying. Not sure why it took 15 yrs to try or I could be wrong and you have been trying for 15 years but in anycase I hope the doctor can help you.

I can only imagine the frustration of wanting the release and not having a way to do it.

I would (for now) since you cannot get an erection maybe use other ways to be physical with you wife.You can play together and you can help her release for now.At least that will bring you close till your doctor finds a way to help you.


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

Neptune,

Ask your MD for a referal to a urologist

There are a number of treatmenst today for ED including pills and injections.

Getting your weight and diabetes under control will also help!

If all else fails, there's always oral!


----------

